# best rabbit food?



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

does anyone know which rabbit food is the best?
I am currently feeding my rabbits on mr johnsons. But heard that its not the best to be feeding them as its only has 10% fibre and they need 17%.
would it be ok to continue feeding them mr johnsons as their not complaining. would they be getting enough fibre with hay and grass and veg and pellets?


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I think just a good brand name is sufficient. Give them some dandelion leaves aswell. Theres plenty about at this time of year. Make sure you pick them where there is no pollution or pesticides though. Go for a walk up a mountain or in the countryside with a carrier bag in your pocket


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I haven't heard of Mr Johnsons but as long as they are getting plenty of good hay and some veg then I think they will be fine. I have read somewhere about a vet that reckons rabbits don't need food at all if they get hay.

I feed my two dwarf rabbits on Science selective which they seem to enjoy.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hiya my 3 are on mr johnsons belverdier or something like that its called. i am a french lop breeder and have had no problems with it at all.
hope this helps x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I feed my Rabbits Wagg and they love it never had drop wasted...


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Best food for Rabbits are pellets...helps keep all teeth short, and stops selective eatting. I use Excel Pellets.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

i was thinkin of changing the food to Supreme Science Selective Rabbit Food
because it has 19% fibre but was wondering if there was any point??


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine both eat Burgess Excell pellets and love it to bits!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Norbert eats Excel light, and Lottie has [email protected] nuggets/pellets, as that was what she was on when we got her. Ive tried changing her to Excel, but she wont touch it. Im happy with the [email protected] stuff, as they dont really get a huge amount of it as i tend to feed mostly hay and fresh.

Norby only gets 20-25 bits of his food each night and hes STILL a little fatty.

For me, the hay and the quality of the hay is far more important than the dry mix.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine get some excel pellets but most of the diet is hay and fresh vegetables. The excel was vet recommended and he loves it.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I am feeding Lucky on [email protected] pellets combined with readigrass.
Now she has gotten used to it she is doing really well on it.
Not to mention she does love it.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Norman is on Excel pellets for baby and dwarf rabbits. 
He also has a mixture of meadow, timothy hay and excel forage and veg he has had parsley, spring greens, brocolli.... and carrots, bananas, pears and apples as a treat as well as weetabix and rich tea biscuits! 
There are other veg bits I will give him but he is only 4 mths so this is what I have tried so far and I try and mix it up abit to give him variety - his new fave thing is his parsley bell! x


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

mimi g said:


> his new fave thing is his parsley bell! x


Do you find his poo is a lot darker and not round after eating parsley bell? Mine love it but I get a tad worried about their tummies not liking it as much as they would like to believe.

Other than that mu boys are on Wagg Optimum, normal hay and excel herbage which has dried dandelions in.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

ouisie said:


> Do you find his poo is a lot darker and not round after eating parsley bell? Mine love it but I get a tad worried about their tummies not liking it as much as they would like to believe.
> 
> Other than that mu boys are on Wagg Optimum, normal hay and excel herbage which has dried dandelions in.


Ooo maybe it has been abit darker but is round?? I was thinking of taking it off hi for afew days he is to obsessed and not eating enough hay for my liking! x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i feed Calvin on excell...but im still confused on the amount i give him! and since i have fed him scratch and newton...WHICH PETS AT HOME STOPPED SELLING IN BANGOR he wont eat any other hay!!! i give him spinach and night and slices of veg or fruit


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i feed Calvin on excell...but im still confused on the amount i give him! and since i have fed him scratch and newton...WHICH PETS AT HOME STOPPED SELLING IN BANGOR he wont eat any other hay!!! i give him spinach and night and slices of veg or fruit


I give Norman a nice big handful on a morning and then his veg and fruit on an evening! He used to wolf the pellets down but now its warm he isnt as bothered by them! x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> i was thinkin of changing the food to Supreme Science Selective Rabbit Food
> because it has 19% fibre but was wondering if there was any point??


Yes that's what my two dwarf rabbits are on. They seem to like it.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Michelle666 said:


> Best food for Rabbits are pellets...helps keep all teeth short, and stops selective eatting. I use Excel Pellets.


Same here, definetely the best!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

bought ginko stuff for Calvin today from [email protected] went mental over it! he LOVED it! id defo recomment getting some of that to go with pellets...and herbs plus is great too...from that naturals range...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My lot have a mixture of different foods, they dont care what they have, they have a fair bit of hay and they have all the veggies etc. They will not eat pellet food, so I don't push it. I try to get them Wagg Bunny Brunch as often as I can, Russel Rabbit they love but it is alot more expensive than Wagg, and I can't find it anywhere around here because of that! They have chudleys at the moment and they are not so keen! Don't think I will be having that one again. I get a bit worried about the moist foods because thats what Hope was on when he had to be rushed to the vets with an abdominal blockage, £130 later and about 30% chance of survival, a delayed holiday and lots of intensive TLC, he is ok now, they said it "could" have been the food or it could have been fur, but I worry since then. He has bran mash as well as wagg for fibre now because he has no teeth so can't eat hay, he also loves the bran!

*Heidi*


----------



## anwen davies (Mar 25, 2018)

My bun has started on the Vitakraft and loves it now. Don't think he'd want to go back anytime soon lol. If you're looking to change rabbit food any time soon there's always some decent sites with lists of the best rabbit foods online.


----------

